# Baby mice suprise + kelly = Lots of new babies!!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Well i went to kelly to give her some mice, and to look at my ratties!! (who will soon be comming to mineeeeeeeeee) i then looked at the new litter of baby rats!! so i can choose my next 2... lol..very excited! The rats have now started to climb the cage and everything, they are huge probably the size of a adult mouse now.
I then spotted some mice i 'reserved' the other week + an extra 2....
so i came home with some satins... a choclate longhaired fox? a bluey marked one... and a ginegr one with a white dot, and another one i cannot remmebr the name... whoops! sorry 









Then in the new litter /nest i found at my house i found this beautiful baby! (i think you would like it kelly!)








a right mish....pinkies upwards nakeds/sheep/fancy normals.. hmmmm









all in all it twas a good day!


EDIT - Please excuse the sawdusty stuff ive run out of paper, dads getting me some at work though tommorrow, its only temporary anyway


----------



## Mishski (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow... that is a lot of baby mice. XD Very cute though. :flrt:

Mica


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I want that marked nekkid baby at the bottom of the pic!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Awww baby mice ive got 6 mice ready to give birth and now i dont have a camera some f'ing idiot dropped it in a bowl of water at work


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mishski said:


> Wow... that is a lot of baby mice. XD Very cute though. :flrt:
> 
> Mica


hehe thankyou



Amalthea said:


> I want that marked nekkid baby at the bottom of the pic!!


hehe, i have about 20 of so sheepy mic ein the nests cant wait to see what i get...
more excitingly kelly is breeding some of my marked sheepies togther - thatll be exciting! 

you should see the two marked nakeds i have put with the satins you woud like them, black and white and cream and white in colour



Mischievous_Mark said:


> Awww baby mice ive got 6 mice ready to give birth and now i dont have a camera some f'ing idiot dropped it in a bowl of water at work


:O twit


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very pretty mice Gina:flrt: Did I read right is that 4 Rats you are getting now :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Very pretty mice Gina:flrt: Did I read right is that 4 Rats you are getting now :gasp: :lol2:


welllll

i planned on egtting 3.............
but there were only two sutiable males in the first litter,
i then didnt wanna get one from the next litter incase it gets lonely, its not fair have two brother then an odd one... sooooooooooooooooooo i thought i could have 2 lots of 2 brothers?... makes sense right? lol

ALSO the cage ive got is suitable for 5 or so... mwhahaaaaa


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> welllll
> 
> i planned on egtting 3.............
> but there were only two sutiable males in the first litter,
> ...


I started with 2 but now have 7 :gasp: :lol2: I love my boys:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I started with 2 but now have 7 :gasp: :lol2: I love my boys:flrt:


lol


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Your mice nests always look so full :lol2:

Well done today on comming over on your own in the car.. I said you would get more confident at driving: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> Your mice nests always look so full :lol2:
> 
> Well done today on comming over on your own in the car.. I said you would get more confident at driving: victory:


:lol2: I think Gina is just scared she may scratch her posh car:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> Your mice nests always look so full :lol2:
> 
> Well done today on comming over on your own in the car.. I said you would get more confident at driving: victory:


hehe  thats just one nest i have two whoop!!  do you liek the little banded ishhh one? 

and thankyou re driving i am gettign alot better, shame about the traffic on the way home though!! twas awful..



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I think Gina is just scared she may scratch her posh car:whistling2:


shut it you! !lol
i wasnt keen on driving it today cos she hasnt had a wash and poilsh and wax this week EEK










LOOK AT THE SHINEEEEE ... sexy no?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I think Gina is just scared she may scratch her posh car:whistling2:


i think your right :whistling2:



freekygeeky said:


> hehe  thats just one nest i have two whoop!!  do you liek the little banded ishhh one?


yep its very cute.. I like banded mice:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> i think your right :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> yep its very cute.. I like banded mice:flrt:


:O kelly!!! 


hehe  

btw i just checked the litter from my sheepy mice (that i said were born today) 3 still borns..  not fair


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Gina.... your car is nearly as posh as my Green sexy car :Na_Na_Na_Na:





well mine is not as sexy but I can fit a mouse tank and viv in mine, along with a small pack of dogs and any extras i need to put in it :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> Gina.... your car is nearly as posh as my Green sexy car :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao!!
i was supposed to take a painting with me today to uni, it woudlnt fit !! it was only 1.5 x 1.5 foot!! HA lol...

having said that ive got 3 cat cages in there when i had to take them to the vets in an emergancy! verrry clever me! lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think there's more than one litter in that nest. Do you breed for food or were they accidental?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I think there's more than one litter in that nest. Do you breed for food or were they accidental?


lol i know, im not stupid lol!!  eeek, what do you take me for lol! 
there are i think and guess 3 possisbly 4.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting anything, just in case you were a newbie with breeding, that's all! :lol2:

I take it mice mums are ok to share litters then, unlike rats.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mice Moms are usually fantastic about sharing litters  I never birth mice without another with them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I wasn't suggesting anything, just in case you were a newbie with breeding, that's all! :lol2:
> 
> I take it mice mums are ok to share litters then, unlike rats.


hehe been breeding for over a year  thats a lot of litters... lol

yea they seem to like to share, the mums take it in turn to feed, then bugger off and another takes turn.. . like childminding or baby sitting i guess !!! lol




Amalthea said:


> Mice Moms are usually fantastic about sharing litters  I never birth mice without another with them.


mine are all in groups for that reason. 

even the dad takes turn at keeping them warm lol!


----------

